# Two Questions About Domingo



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Question 1: he played Simon Boccanegra, in January of 2010. I was there, but I don't remember how he did. I was new to the opera then, and really didn't have anything to compare it to. I do remember thinking, gosh, he's not at the recording star level any more, but if I had the voice he has now and I was 20 years old, I'd have an international career, no doubt. Does anyone have the DVD? How do you think he did in the role, compared to others who have sung it?

Question 2: In March of next year he's doing Giorgio Germont at the Met. At that time he will be 72 years old. Bear in mind, Sam Ramey is a year younger and can no longer sing Basilio effectively. Ferruccio Furlanetto is 8 years younger and although he still plays Filippo Re he is husbanding his resources very carefully. Now Giorgio Germont is a role that requires some real bellowing. "Dio me s'audi .... dio me s'audi!" You know what I mean. If it was just him, and a couple of no-names as Alfredo and Violetta, how much would you pay for a ticket? Or maybe I should say, what odds would you lay, that he'll do a creditable job?

I'm going to go, just to hear Diana Damrau as Violetta - she always does a good job and (imho) did better as Adina than JDF did as Nemorino, last spring. (My feeling is, Juan Diego Florez has a lot of power, but he's not really a singer. He's very good at doing what others - his teachers, his conductors - ask him to do. But in terms of making a role his own, in terms of becoming a craftsman, eh, not yet.) But I'm pretty worried about Domingo. That's an important role. What do you think?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

_Simon Boccanegra_ is my favourite opera & I'd never seen it so when I heard it was on at ROH, I got a ticket. I've got the DVD and it was worth getting if only for Joseph Calleja's Adorno.

Domingo was singing the role & there was a lot of hype & I did enjoy it but I would have preferred a proper baritone to Domingo. I do think he ought to quit while he's still respected & revered. I don't like to think of him singing Germont.

ROH is staging _Nabucco_, alternating between Domingo & Nucci. I would love to see _Nabucco_ but not with either of these. Domingo because he's not a baritone & Nucci because he's too old. There are lots of good young baritones coming up, why don't they risk one of the young guns?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Calleja as Adorno, eh? Calleja is one of my favorite tenors. One of the Boccanegras I have, I only got it because of how well Domingo did Adorno ... ironic, I guess. Or perhaps not.

Well, I'm not going to stay away just because Domingo isn't a proper Giorgio, but it does make me twinge a bit, to think of it. We'll see...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> Calleja as Adorno, eh? Calleja is one of my favorite tenors. One of the Boccanegras I have, I only got it because of how well Domingo did Adorno ... ironic, I guess. Or perhaps not.


Yes it was ironic & Calleja was outstanding!



guythegreg said:


> Well, I'm not going to stay away just because Domingo isn't a proper Giorgio, but it does make me twinge a bit, to think of it. We'll see...


Yes you MUST go!


----------

